# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  علمتني سورة الكهف

## لارين

علمتني سورة الكهف :
{ فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاماً }
لا تأكل إلا طيباً ولا تُطعِم إلا طيباً
فالله طيبٌ لا يقبل إلا طيباً.

علمتني سورة الكهف :
{ ولا تعد عيناك عنهم تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا }
الصديق الصالح من إذا صاحبته تعلّقتَ بالآخرة .

علمتني سورة الكهف :
أنه لا سبيل إلى نيل الهداية إلا من الله، فهو الهادي المرشد لمصالح الدارين سبحانه 
{ من يهد الله فهو المهتد }

علمتني سورة الكهف :
أن الرب الذي أمات أصحاب الكهف ثلاث مائة عام وازدادوا تسعا ثم أحياهم بعد ذلك قادر على أن يحيي أمتنا مهما طال سباتها .

علمتني سورة الكهف :
من الأدب مع الله تعالى أن لا يقول العبد سأفعل كذا مستقبلاً إلا قال بعدها إن شاء الله.

علمتني سورة الكهف :
" فانطلقا " " فانطلقا " "فانطلقا" 
أن النجاح يحتاج إلى انطلاق!!
علمتني سورة الكهف :
{ واذكر ربك اذا نسيت وقل عسى أن يهدينِ ربي لأقرب من هذا رشداً }
ذكر الله والدعاء علاج للنفس والنسيان

علمتني سورة الكهف :
أن عذاب الدنيا مهما بلغ،
فإنه لا يقارن بعذاب الآخرة.
{ ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا }
نعوذ بالله من النار

علمتني سورة الكهف :
( احفظ الله يحفظك )
قال تعالى:
{ ونقلّبهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال }
قال ابن عباس لو لم يُقَـلّبوا لأكلتهم الأرض.

علمتني سورة الكهف :
أنها نور من بين كل جمعة وجمعة، وحفظ عشر آيات أولها أو آخرها يحفظك من المسيح الدجال .

علمتني سورة الكهف :
على المسلم أن يأوي إلى سورة الكهف تلاوةً وتدبراً وعملاً لينجو من أعظم الفتن، فتنة الدجال وفتنة الدين والمال والعلم والملك.

علمتني سورة الكهف :
قال تعالى :{ ولا يشعرنَّ بكم أحدًا }
قال أهل العلم يستفاد من هذه الآية: مشروعية كتمان بعض الأعمال وعدم إظهارها .

علمتني سورة الكهف :
أنه أعظم علاج للنسيان هو الإكثار من ذكر الله !!
{ واذكر ربك إذا نسيت }. فلا تنسوا أحبتي قراءة سورة الكهف في يوم الجمعه ....

----------


## رشا طلال

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

